# Pup for showing?



## Morris Powell (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,let me start out by saying i am ignorant about pedigrees,I have owned and trained dobermans and german shepherds.anyway a friend of mine just gave me a german shepherd puppy.i thought i would like to train my girl to be a show dog.my friend said the father of my puppy was a va3? and the mother was a v1?Would this be a good puppy to train?thank you.I am not a professional trainer but have always had a knack for it.

_ADMIN NOTE:
I corrected spelling of Shepherd. 

Grammar and spelling are not monitored or moderated here under most circumstances. Please continue this discussion in regards to the question. Thank you.
Jean
_


----------

